# Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März








*Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband​*
So wie auch bei der Umbenennung des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen in Anglerverband Niedersachsen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792)  gibt es jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein einen richtigen Anglerverband:
Auf der gestrigen Mitglieder/Hauptversammlung der Angler Union Nord wurde beschlossen, dass man zukünftig als *Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein* unterwegs ist.

Ebenfalls wurde auch wie wie bei den Niedersachsen die Kündigung beim DAFV beschlossen - bei nur 2 Enthaltungen und ohne Gegenstimme. Wir berichteten bereits gestern Abend über die Kündigung beim DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4633169#post4633169

Per Fax wurde die Kündigung auch schon an den DAFV geschickt.

Eine eigene Seite auf Facebook haben die auch schon, bei der auch die Jahreshauptversammlung beschrieben wird (wir bedanken uns für die Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen):
https://www.facebook.com/pg/AnglerverbandSH/photos/?tab=album&album_id=797995773685376
_
*Bericht der Jahreshauptversammlung vom 18.02.2017 *

Am 18.02.2017 trafen sich die Delegierten der Mitgliedsvereine sowie Einzelmitglieder des Landesanglerverbandes Schleswig-Holstein zur Jahreshauptversammlung in Uetersen. 

Die Beteiligung war sehr hoch, gab es doch einiges zu besprechen. Zunächst aber galt es einige Mitglieder für besondere Leistungen zu ehren. Das "Ovens Browning Team" wurde für ihren Sieg beim Anglertreff der Vereine 2016 in Sulingen geehrt. 

Weiterhin wurden Andreas Burkhard und Volker Claus für ihr hervorragendes Abschneiden im Einzel und der Mannschaft bei der EFSA Europameisterschaft im Brandungsangeln geehrt. 

Michael Schramm wurde für den Sieg bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft im Brandungsangeln der EFSA ausgezeichnet. 

Ein wichtiger Punkt war eine notwendige Satzungsänderung auf der Tagesordnung. Der Name "Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein" wurde von einem Verein ins Vereinsregister eingetragen. Unserer Verband führte diesen Namen stets, obwohl er in der Satzung mit dem Zusatz Anglerunion Nord geführt wurde. Eine vormals beschlossene Satzungsänderung wurde versehentlich nicht eingetragen. 

Um keinen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen, beschloss die Versammlung fortan den Namen "Anglerverband Schleswig-Holstein" zu führen. 
Ein schriftlicher Antrag lag vor. 

Es wurde beantragt über den Verbleib im Dachverband "DAFV" zu diskutieren. Die Anwesenden beschlossen nach ausgiebiger Diskussion einstimmig, bei zwei Enthaltungen, aus dem DAFV auszutreten. 

Abgeschlossen wurde die Versammlung mit einem gemeinsamen, leckeren Grünkohl-Essen._

*Angler haben nun auch in Schleswig Holstein die Möglichkeit, in einen richtigen Anglerverband einzutreten.*



Organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer und Anhänger des DAFV können weiter im Naturschutzverband Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein bleiben oder bei dem eintreten.

Da ist auch die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Ehrenmitglied.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## vierkant (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*

Gut geschrieben  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*

Und  jetzt noch ne passende Grafik dazu ;-))

Danke fürs Lob.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und  jetzt noch ne passende Grafik dazu ;-))
> 
> Danke fürs Lob.


Haben wir nicht eine schöne Flagge|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Haben wir nicht eine schöne Flagge|wavey:


#6#6
:q:q
#6#6


----------



## vierkant (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*

Und jetzt auch hier: http://www.lav-union-nord.de/index.php/bericht-jhv-2017.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*

Da müssen sie das DAFV - Logo noch rausnehmen...

Das sieht so ätzend aus...
:g:g:g


:q:q:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da müssen sie das DAFV - Logo noch rausnehmen...
> 
> Das sieht so ätzend aus...
> :g:g:g
> ...


Ja!!!
Abba die Meerjungfrau hat was...........Rote Haare......

;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*

;-)))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ;-)))))


Ich übersetzt ;-))))

Hadu ein verrostetes Dach ist es feucht im Keller




:q


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich übersetzt ;-))))
> 
> Hadu ein verrostetes Dach ist es feucht im Keller
> 
> ...


|muahah:|good::q


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*

wir dürfen auch nicht vergessen...........das ist auch ein ernstes thema.

ütersen hat auch einen hafen sogar ebbe und flut

und ein danke an  Thomas der sich ins Zeug legt uns zu informieren


#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*

danke - ist ja mein Job....


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*

Na prima! Aber unter uns Pastorentöchtern.... Ich fand die Nixe von ehemals HaKuMa hübscher... :q
Glückwunsch in den Norden! :m


----------



## vierkant (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da müssen sie das DAFV - Logo noch rausnehmen...
> 
> Das sieht so ätzend aus...
> :g:g:g
> ...



www.anglerverband-sh.de

Hat unser Web-Yogi fürs Technische gestern noch gemacht  :vik:


----------



## vierkant (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich übersetzt ;-))))
> 
> Hadu ein verrostetes Dach ist es feucht im Keller
> 
> :q



Wenns oben brennt, ist unten die Hölle los!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt auch in Schleswig Holstein: Ein Anglerverband*

@ vierkant:
SEHR SCHÖN!!!!


----------

